# Will I be able to claim Jobseeker's Benefit?



## raglan (2 Oct 2011)

Hi,

I have in the past few months started a parttime job working Mon-Fri, however I will have school holidays off as part of this job, I am not a teacher or regular school staff by the way. Will I be able to claim JSB for holidays like the October midterm break where  I will be off for the week, Christmas off for 2 weeks etc....Obviously I know next June I'll be finished for Summer and will be able to claim then but want to know about the other holidays as I won't be working then?


----------



## eastbono (2 Oct 2011)

raglan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have in the past few months started a parttime job working Mon-Fri, however I will have school holidays off as part of this job, I am not a teacher or regular school staff by the way. Will I be able to claim JSB for holidays like the October midterm break where  I will be off for the week, Christmas off for 2 weeks etc....Obviously I know next June I'll be finished for Summer and will be able to claim then but want to know about the other holidays as I won't be working then?



You can claim for any holiday periods not paid e.g. mid term, xmas, easter etc. If you are entitled to jobseekers benefit it should be very straight forward but if you are entitled to jobseekers allowance then that is means tested and can take some time.  If you are non teaching staff then you will have to get your employer to fill out a UP2c form which you can get at your local sw office.


----------



## raglan (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks Eastbono for info.


----------

